# 09 Passat CC door panel removal, and glass adjustment # 1



## asti1117 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi guys

I m a new guy here but I am posting this because it may help some others in the future. Had a crook break in our CC to steal the Garmin, so I had to replace and adjust the driver side door to be able to drive the car. I took step by step pictures (could not find any details anywhere) and I learned quite a lot. Here are details of what I did myself to fix my car, so I cannot be held responsible if you mess something up with your car. If you are not sure what you are supposed to do, leave it for the specialist. I have do this in more than one post, due to the size of images...

First, you would need to take out the the window switches. For that purpose, go with a screwdriver from the from the front of it (some other Passats were different, this one comes out from the front).










Remove the door handle plastic cover to be able to remove the screws that help holding the panel to the door:











Once the plastic cover is removed, use a Torx screwdriver to remove the screws. There are two of them: one easy to see because is behind the window scwitches (already removed) and the other screw is inside the door handle. I don t remember what size torx is needed, but a set of Torx screwdriver would be a wise investment if you work of VW.










and the door handle










There are also 2 Phillips screws at the lower panel, taht are very easy to remove ( no picture for that) and also there is a plustic plug, up by the mirror. The plug can be removed very easy IF YOU CAN MANAGE TO PULL ITS MIDDLE PART OUT. I could not do that and I had to force it out wot a pair of plyeers. Ia simple procedure but please be aware: I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF YOU MESS ANYTHING OUT!
Once all the screws and plug are removed, you are ready to remove the whole door panel.










The easiest way for me was to grab it from the bottom and out. THE OPERATION MUST BE DONE WITH VERY MUCH CARE...IS VERY EASY TO BREAK THE SNAPPING PARTS (Don t ask me how I know). THEY ARE A PRETTY SMART DESIGN THAT MAKE THE REMOVAL PRETTY EASY. A TOOL FROM AUTOSTORE DESIGNED FOR THAT IS AVAILABLE FOR $7 AND WOULD MAKE THE REMOVAL VERY EASY. I LEARNED IT THE HARD WAY SO AFTER I BROKE 2 SNAP ON PIECES I BOUGHT THE TOOL.

It is very important to be patient and very careful when removing the panel. This is the hardest part (I would say) where most care is needed.


----------



## asti1117 (Nov 11, 2010)

*09 Passat CC door panel removal and glass adjustment #2*

Ok... Please pay attention and very cautious when pulling the snaps. The door panel tool will be very useful here. As I said before, the snap ons are easy to break, as well the plastic that holds them in place is quite fragile. YOU ARE DOING THIS AT YOUR OWN WILL AND I CANNOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR YOUR MISTAKES. PLEASE LEAVE IT FOR THE SPECIALIST TO DO IT IF NOT SURE. This is how a snap on thing looks like from inside the panel. See how easy to break are the holders, so I cannot stress it enough to pay attention here.










To remove the pannel completly, you would need to disconect the loor latch cable (easy to remove, just be patient. There is a plactic claw that keeps the part in...It needs to slide along the cable a little... Here is how it looks before the removal











and here is while removing the plastic claw and the cable from the door handle










Once you removed the door latch cable, you would need to remove the wiring that goes from the door panel to the door itself. There is a connector (the purple one) that has a stopper and a a little "handle" that makes the disconnecting process very easy. PAY ATTENTION TO IT WHEN INSTALL BACK...IT WILL ONLY GO IN IF THE PURPLE PART SLIDES IN JUST RIGHT. You will know what I mean. Here is before removal:










and here is after was pulled:









Now this is what you will see:










Next, in another tread...Not sure why (maybe due to the big images), is hard to attach after a few images...Maybe a moderator can make only a post out of everything.


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

I believe you meant to post this in response to your first thread? (Contact a moderator to merge this post with your first one.) :thumbup:


----------



## svander (Oct 31, 2003)

Please keep all of these in a single thread.

Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## 801 (May 23, 2011)

Was there a part 2?


----------



## trk09 (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks for great write up. great pics:thumbup:


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

asti1117 said:


> Remove the door handle plastic cover to be able to remove the screws that help holding the panel to the door:


Before I start a-pryin' does this cover pry out(away from the door panel)
Yes, I know this thread is ooold but I hope someone can offer some insight.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Yes it goes away from the Door Panel*



Numitor said:


> Before I start a-pryin' does this cover pry out(away from the door panel)
> Yes, I know this thread is ooold but I hope someone can offer some insight.


_*Yes it goes away from the Door Panel*_ - What I found to work Best
( Thinking You have to Curve this some to Pull the Sides Away and the little Tabs In are on the Cover ) Inwards . . 

I started Center Bottom _ with an Old _ Smooth Thin Tapered down 1/4 working end - Butter Knife _ Once In slight Downward Pressure - Curves 
The Pc. just a little in Center and the Entire Cover Popped right Off . . 


The Window Plate has a Long Tongue -One End Only - Toward Gas Cap Release - Once This Plate is Curved Up Pull - Plate toward - Fuel Door release Button . ( Comes Right out )
There is a little Metal Clip on the Tongue - it may come off don't Worry It falls out when You remove the Panel . .


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Really lets talk about Orgianztion Skills*



801 said:


> Was there a part 2?



OK the Stickies could have _ a,b,c,d Under each Topic 1-14 really there are about 148 DIY's at Least , could We Please narrow it down just a little . . . 


OK back to more Interesting Facts . . 

There is so much more Info to Add to these DIY's :

Here a little Bit Extra : 

Sound Control _ Pic 1. What is It ?










Sound & Vibration Damping _ Washers these are stock items in the Door ..
Don't see them Here :










Anti - Sound Washers seen Here :











Another Item - Most Never Mention is the Little Brat of a Hold Down Washer at Top of Upper Tweeter on the CC - It has a Metal Inner Liner and If the Metal catches it's a PITA .

My CC's Tweet Stuck :

Pulled right out : see White Item ..










Yeah it's one of those Rivet Style that Flower Out on the Inside - When Pegged . . Metal Liner built into Item caught on this one . 

Finally Worked it Off : Note My _ Necking Knob . . 











I was able to save _ Expanding Rivet Item _ and Reuse It :











I Mentioned a Small Design Change on the Mirrors : This Plastic Cover over Mirrors Power Motors - Is Not on New Mirror I Bought . . 

a. VW saves on 1 Plastic Injection Item 
b. VW also uses 2 less pc's of Hardware 
c. Built in Directional is Now _ Easier to Replace If Broken . .
d. New Built In Directional has No Built in Female Plug , so it Cost Less to Produce . 

I Know the Insurance Industries : have Hard Clamped down onto Manufactures an asked for Better Rebuild-ability on Expensive Parts . . . 
But It looks mostly to ( be ) Cost Saving , as the Manufacture of This Assembly also uses STD Hardware , which they Buy 10 Thousand @ at a Time ( Lower Cost )


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Here a Pic of the Mirror Motor Housing*

Here a Pic of the Mirror Motor Housing COVER : I Mentioned is NOT on the Newer Mirror _ Unless VW has two Different manufactures or VW Subbed out to someone new .











_*ADDING - Info so Others Don't Break Their Items - OK About those Door Panel Snaps . . 
*_









:wave: ___


----------

